Ask HN: How does your company celebrate work anniversaries? - kreeWall
======
locococo
I am 10 years with my company, there was nothing. On the other hand another
employee also had his 10 year anniversary got a honorable mention in the
company blog, and a private dinner with the boss.

~~~
kreeWall
Congrats on 10 years! What do you wish they had done / what have you seen
other companies do?

~~~
locococo
I guess a dinner would have been more than enough, having some face time with
the boss to reflect on the past and perhaps plan the future. We don't do
employee reviews either, so not much communication with the boss here.

~~~
kreeWall
Bummer. I'm with a pretty small company, so I'm lucky to always get face time
with my boss. It helps me learn a lot better since I have him as a resource
(I'm a data analyst who graduated a year ago, so I've been learning to code
from scratch)

Are you able to ask for employee reviews if you want one?

------
SirLJ
Some anniversary plaque and a stupid gift you can choose from a list like a
watch or golf or fishing or travel stuff

------
borplk
I'm not a fan of them.

